# turn off check engine forever



## The_JediKnight (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi riders around!

In my first post I wanna ask you something .. my ride its an Altima 98 GXE ... i already checked with OBD and no error was detected, later i checked OBD2 and the result was the catalithyc converter it was removed when i bought the car)... the light was shutted off but few miles lates it came on again.......i dont want to buy another catalithyc converter because as I read here in the forum... even if you upgrade your car with a little thing like intake or something that involves sensors the light will light turn on again... did someone knows the way to turn off forever that punk *check engine* yellow light??? I forgot to say that i already unplugged the battery many times (not 24 hours like another poster said).

please no black tapes or paint the light please 

Thanks!


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

take the bulb out. Other than that your SOL my friend. As far as I know no one has the hook up to the Nissan computer so that you can alter the programming. I know that mid- 80's Chevy's and Fords could have that done. But not Nissans to my knowledge. 

By the way, since you live in CA. There is no way you'll pass emissions testing out there with out a cat. I would consider putting a new one back on.


Darktide


----------

